# Profond soupir qui fait du bien, devant une bière fraîche



## David_b (5 Février 2007)

J'avais juste envie de partager mon coup de déprime ou de franche rigolade, je sais pas 

J'ai prêté mon ultra portable sous Windows au boss (je sais, je suis super gentil ) pour un petit aller retour Mexique, juste le temps de négocier un contrat et... _de choper un virus + un cheval de Troie_.
Dingue. Pourtant avec un antivirus et un parefeu à jour :rateau: 
J'ai pas osé lui demander ce qu'il avait fait avec le PC, peut-être juste récupérer un fichier de ses correspondants, qui sait ? 

Bref, je me tape la corvée de remettre tout en ordre. Là, le PC reformate avant la réinstal... Je sirote une petit mousse en attendant, et en me disant que c'est quand même _drôlement bien_ un Mac 

Je me demande quand même ce qu'il a fait avec ce PC


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2007)

Bouge pas, d&#232;s que le chat a fini ses croquettes, je lui dit de passer. Si j'interviens, il va encore faire la gueule : "Et merd...zut, je ne suis jamais l&#224; quand il faut".

Il aime bien ce genre de sujet, le chat. Il faut le voir faire le dos rond, ronronner, se frotter sur mes jambes avec le regard qui implore. "Tu me le laisse, celui-l&#224;, dis ?".

Apr&#232;s, j'ai des poils plein le bas de pantalon. Mais d&#232;s qu'il saute sur mes genoux, j'oublie tout.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2007)

parle nous aussi un peu de sa langue râpeuse...  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Février 2007)

en m&#234;me temps, si tu r&#233;installes &#224; chaque fois que tu choppes une saloperie  :casse:


Mais s'il te reste de la bi&#232;re, je viens de finir ma Chimay bleu ve:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (5 Février 2007)

J'esp&#232;re que tu avais pens&#233; &#224; activer la fonction "historique" de ton navigateur. 

:bebe:


----------



## David_b (5 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> en m&#234;me temps, si tu r&#233;installes &#224; chaque fois que tu choppes une saloperie  :casse:
> 
> 
> Mais s'il te reste de la bi&#232;re, je viens de finir ma Chimay bleu ve:


Vu l'&#233;tat "limace ivre et parkinsonienne englu&#233;e dans de la m&#233;lasse" du PC, je me suis pas trop pos&#233; la question.


Chimay bleu... je me croirais presque en Belgique, l&#224;  
Avec un petit bout de fromage?


----------



## Alycastre (5 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bouge pas, dès que le chat a fini ses croquettes, je lui dit de passer. Si j'interviens, il va encore faire la gueule : "Et merd...zut, je ne suis jamais là quand il faut".
> 
> Il aime bien ce genre de sujet, le chat. Il faut le voir faire le dos rond, ronronner, se frotter sur mes jambes avec le regard qui implore. "Tu me le laisse, celui-là, dis ?".
> 
> Après, j'ai des poils plein le bas de pantalon. Mais dès qu'il saute sur mes genoux, j'oublie tout.



Le goudron et les plumes sont ressortis .... :rateau:


----------



## David_b (5 Février 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> J'espère que tu avais pensé à activer la fonction "historique" de ton navigateur.
> 
> :bebe:



héhé

Je crois que ça vient surtout des fichiers envoyés par ses interlocuteurs, ou de leur serveur/intranet (j'y connais rien à ce niveau). Il était pas conscient du danger... Le danger _d'ouvrir un simple fichier_, ça laisse songeur quand même.
Mais ça a mis un sacré bordel dans ce pauvre Windows. Punaise. 

Ce que je pige pas c'est 
1/ que l'antivirus (AVG) ait pu ne rien voir (je le crois pas) 
2/ Qu'il ait ignoré les avertissement de l'antivirus...


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2007)

Comme quoi, travailler avec Windows, ça peut finir par rendre alcoolique. 






http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d189/dimebar_probably/Smileys/th_13_4_10.gif


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

Mais &#231;a fait ouvrir des super chouette sujets.


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

Du haut topic m&#234;me, on se r&#233;gale


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2007)

*Quelqu'un connait*
le montant de la cagnotte à l'Euromillions© ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

Quelqu'un aurait appercu mon stylo ?

Mais si le joli avec &#233;crit dessus "Lyc&#233;e viticole de Beaunes"...


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Quelqu'un connait*
> le montant de la cagnotte à l'Euromillions© ?


100.... 



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4159517 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait appercu mon stylo ?
> 
> Mais si le joli avec écrit dessus "Lycée viticole de Beaunes"...


DTC© ?!....


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Février 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Quelqu'un connait*
> le montant de la cagnotte à l'Euromillions© ?



C'est quoi eurimillions?©


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bouge pas, d&#232;s que le chat a fini ses croquettes, je lui dit de passer. Si j'interviens, il va encore faire la gueule : "Et merd...zut, je ne suis jamais l&#224; quand il faut".
> 
> Il aime bien ce genre de sujet, le chat. Il faut le voir faire le dos rond, ronronner, se frotter sur mes jambes avec le regard qui implore. "Tu me le laisse, celui-l&#224;, dis ?".
> 
> Apr&#232;s, j'ai des poils plein le bas de pantalon. Mais d&#232;s qu'il saute sur mes genoux, j'oublie tout.


Attends.

Je vais me laver les yeux, et je reviens&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4159587 a dit:
			
		

> Attends.
> 
> Je vais me laver les yeux, et je reviens :mouais:


_
quelqu'un pourrait enfin m'expliquer : *c'est quoi* ce bidule *Windows* dont vous causez souvent *?* ça fait 5 ans que je pose la question, personne ne m'a répondu _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4159611 a dit:
			
		

> _
> *c'est quoi* ce bidule *Windows* dont vous causez souvent *?* ça fait 5 ans que je pose la question, personne ne m'a répondu _




*Tu devrais aller demander conseil*
à un vendeur de la FNAC©


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Tu devrais aller demander conseil*
> &#224; un vendeur de la FNAC&#169;


 
Pffff tu penses... le dernier vendeur a qui j'ai demand&#233; conseil avait la t&#234;te dans le fion et incapable de me renseigner*...

Sa seule envie &#233;tait de me rouler des pelles, mais il &#233;tait trop g&#234;n&#233; par ma douce femme...

 

* Pourtant je cherchais un truc simple : Un appareil photo Bridge a reflex num&#233;rique, avec lecteur de disquette 5"25 int&#233;gr&#233;, un port s&#233;rie et la possibilit&#233; d'y mettre des pellicules argentiques. Bref une broutille quoi


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Je sirote une petit mousse en attendant, et en me disant que c'est quand même _drôlement bien_ un Mac



Je ne suis pas sûr que les petites nanas bulgares d'hier soir partagent ton avis sur leur mac.


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4159620 a dit:
			
		

> Pffff tu penses... le dernier vendeur a qui j'ai demand&#233; conseil avait la t&#234;te dans le fion et incapable de me renseigner*...
> 
> Sa seule envie &#233;tait de me rouler des pelles, mais il &#233;tait trop g&#234;n&#233; par ma douce femme...
> 
> ...




_et je parie que cet enfoir&#233; &#224; r&#233;ussi &#224; te refiler deux places de concerts !!   :rateau:
_


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2007)

Tiens, un fil qu'on aurait dit sorti tout droit du cerveau d'un sous Philip Delerm, vu le titre.
Je jette un &#339;il, et je le reprends tout de suite. Ce n'est m&#234;me pas du canada dry de litt&#233;rature jetable.
C'est un cousin de Jeromemac.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Pas encore assez propres les yeux&#8230; Le fil est toujours l&#224;.
J'y retourne. A la paille de fer.


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

Bon courage chaton  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

_Note mentale n&#176;56543 : perdre cette salle manie de venir filer des parpaings aux fils qui coulent d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s bien tout seuls._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Note mentale n&#176;56543 : perdre cette salle manie de venir filer des parpaings aux fils qui coulent d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s bien tout seuls._


Ah noooooon !!! Surtout pas !


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

Ceci dit moi je boirais bien une bi&#232;re bien fraiche


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Avec ou sans bout de verre dedans ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

*Mexique*
Pays o&#249; fut invent&#233; le Carambar, premier producteur d'ail (ail ail ail ) au monde.
L&#224;-bas (pas loin de l'Inde, plut&#244;t sp&#233;cialis&#233;e dans les mecs siths que sur les mecs sics - mais &#224; force de bouffer autant de piments, &#231;a rendrait malade une jument - voir la suite pour l'imagerie chevaline) il fait chaud et tout le monde porte un poncho, un sombrero et une moustache.

Pays de forte excitation sexuelle (ah tu Mexique, tu Mexique, qu'elles disent!) et donc &#224; la natalit&#233; galopante - raison pour laquelle, on y vole beaucoup de chevaux aux gringo qui reviennent en loco pour se venger.
Ca bouge, le Mexique, &#231;a bouge !

Visiblement, on y trouve aussi des virus et des cheval de troye (&#231;a galope toujours).

On y boit de la bi&#232;re et de la T&#233;quila
T'es qui l&#224;?
Ben un &#233;rudit sur le Mexique, voyons ! A cheval sur les principes !

Le cheval toujours,
andale, andale, compagnero, vamonos &#224; la poubella del forum !


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

Je sais pas ce que tu fumes, mais j'veux la m&#234;me ch&#244;se !

PS : Chaton : Sans bout de verre steup


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Tu t'es cru dans la d&#233;sencyclop&#233;die ?


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2007)

On dirait, oui.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4159868 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce que tu fumes, mais j'veux la même chôse !



Pareil, ça doit être vachement puissant  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

tss tss tss
Fumer tue.
C'est mal......


Sinon ?
Ca boume chez vous ?
La famille ? Les enfants ?


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Mexique*
> Pays où fut inventé le Carambar, premier producteur d'ail (ail ail ail ) au monde.
> Là-bas (pas loin de l'Inde, plutôt spécialisée dans les mecs siths que sur les mecs sics - mais à force de bouffer autant de piments, ça rendrait malade une jument - voir la suite pour l'imagerie chevaline) il fait chaud et tout le monde porte un poncho, un sombrero et une moustache.
> 
> ...





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4159869 a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es cru dans la désencyclopédie ?



Non. Il y parle bien (et en plus bien) de bière et de (profonds) soupirs. 

Enfin, il me semble


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Ouais&#8230; mais moi je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de r&#233;pondre &#224; la question du fil. De pr&#232;s ou de loin&#8230; Alors qu'au th&#232;me de la d&#233;sencyclop&#233;die, d&#233;j&#224; plus.


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4159881 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais moi je ne vois pas l'intérêt de répondre à la question du fil. De près ou de loin Alors qu'au thème de la désencyclopédie, déjà plus.



Là, plutôt d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4159881 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais&#8230; mais moi je ne vois pas l'intérêt de répondre à la question du fil. De près ou de loin&#8230; Alors qu'au thème de la désencyclopédie, déjà plus.


En fait, je fais de la pub sauvage pour la désencyclopédie.

Et je peux vous dire que je me suis bien creusé le neurone pour trouver un truc vaguement en rapport avec le "sujet" du fil...


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> tss tss tss
> Fumer tue.
> C'est mal......
> 
> ...


 
Ben écoutes, ca va plutôt bien.

La famille a l'air d'aller bien. Pour les enfants, c'est encore à l'étude


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Conseil : jette le dossier windows à la poubelle


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

odr&#233;;4159944 a dit:
			
		

> Conseil : jette le dossier windows &#224; la poubelle


Tiens, toi aussi tu t'es plant&#233; de fil ?

Dois y avoir une sorte de faille spatio-temporelle - o&#249; que tu veuilles poster, tu te retrouves ici...
tududu du dududu (musique 'achement angoissante)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, c'est un peu un fil o&#249; quoi qu'on dise, on ne peut pas se planter. Le seul post &#224; l'ouest en fait, c'est le premier, non ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, toi aussi tu t'es plant&#233; de fil ?



On parle pas de windows ? 
Le jour o&#249; j'ai fait &#231;a, j'&#233;tais enfin libre pour mon MAC 

Edit : oui le Mexique c'est bien &#224; l'ouest de la France m&#234;me tr&#232;s &#224; l'ouest !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> On parle pas de windows ?


Ah bon ?

Ah ben ça c'est facile : windoz-caca !

Ouf!
Un bref instant, j'ai eu peur d'être complètement hors sujet!


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2007)

J'ai cru un instant que tu &#233;crivais "whisky-coca". Je me suis dit, "tiens, il est toujours coinc&#233; &#224; la fronti&#232;re mexico-texane, le ponk".


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Conseil : jette le dossier windows à la poubelle



moi j'aurais dit de virer les plist   

a verifier quand meme , suis trop pas douée moi dans ces choses là


----------



## Nexka (7 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Conseil : jette le dossier windows à la poubelle



Mais on peut vraiment faire ça :affraid: Enfin je veux dire tecniquement??  Ya pas des sécurités pour l'empécher??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4159959 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



*Le nouveau look*
de Jean Roucas ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Conseil : jette le dossier windows à la poubelle



Boarf, juste le win.ini ca suffit


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais on peut vraiment faire &#231;a :affraid: Enfin je veux dire tecniquement??  Ya pas des s&#233;curit&#233;s pour l'emp&#233;cher??



Oui, oui tu cliques droit sur la souris et tu acc&#232;des &#224; un menu d&#233;roulant tu choisis "mettre &#224; la corbeille". A ce moment l&#224; ton &#233;cran deviens tout bleu et tu te dis "j'ai fait une connerie l&#224; je crois ...". Du coup je suis aller voir le geek PC du coin, mon cousin, en lui enmenant la machine. Il me demande pur&#233;e mais qu'est ce que t'as fait, je lui raconte et l&#224; je crois qu'il en rie encore .... . Du coup &#231;a a fusill&#233; la carte m&#232;re aussi. La pas aim&#233;e...



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4160589 a dit:
			
		

> Boarf, juste le win.ini ca suffit



Ah donc en fait je pouvais jeter tout sauf celui l&#224;


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais on peut vraiment faire ça :affraid: Enfin je veux dire tecniquement??  Ya pas des sécurités pour l'empécher??



Bien sûr, qu'on peut ... Si tu jettes le PC à la poubelle, le dossier Windows part avec, c'est la meilleure méthode ! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Février 2007)

Vachement moins prise de t&#234;te comme solution  (mais pas tr&#232;s &#233;cologique :sick: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> (mais pas tr&#232;s &#233;conologique :sick: )



Ben pourquoi, suffit de choisir la bonne poubelle, et il part dans une entreprise d'insertion ou des handicap&#233;s vont le recycler, c'est &#233;colo et solidaire, en plus 



EDIT : Ah mince, j'avais pas per&#231;u le volet "&#233;conomique" de ton affirmation, mais p&#244; grave, &#231;a marche quand m&#234;me, parce qu'avec les pertes de productivit&#233; que peut engendrer un PC sous Windows, &#224; la sortie, t'es gagnante !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

ben voil&#224;, je profite de ce thread , meme s'il est loins d'etre serieux pour vous faire part d'une bizarrerie :

depuis 10 jours environs, je voyais par coups de flash  une petite parcelle de fenetre qui s'ouvrait derriere celle principale (en generale celle de macg que je lisais) , j'allais alors regarder en bas de mon dock pour voir ce qui s'etait ouvert a mon insu mais rien d'anormale n'apparait , je n'avais pas d'autre applic ouverte que celle decid&#233;e par moi meme ......je me disais que je devais rever ou la fatigue me jouait un coup :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

et puis voil&#224;.....

il y a 10 minutes je commence a lire par ici et je vois encore une apparition flash :
cette fois je ne vais pas voir mon dock mais je balance la souris au coin de l'ecran et l&#224; je vois toute mes fenetres ouvertes ainsi que celle de mon carnet d'adresse que je n'a pas sollicit&#233; : je regarde dans le dock et cette applic n'apparait pas ouverte  :mouais: 

maintenant je demande , si possible, une reponse serieuse et ,si danger il y a reellement, une solution........
si la situation n'est pas grave alors on pourra parler d'UFO


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai cru un instant que tu écrivais "whisky-coca". Je me suis dit, "tiens, il est toujours coincé à la frontière mexico-texane, le ponk".


_J'ai arrêté de boir
d'la bière j'avais plus les idées claires,
Maintenant je n'fume plus de shit
ma mémoire prenait la fuite.
J'ai dit stop à la cocaïne
sinon je cours à ma ruine.
J'veux pas gober d'exta
pour pas finir comme... toi.
J'ai pas terminé ma beuher,
les flics ont eu du flair
La vodka, le ricard
y en a plus dans les placards.
La dernière fois qu'j'ai pris un trip
on m'a r'trouvé en slip
J'en veux plus
J'en peux plus
maintenant je bois du cul

(ref)
Buvez du cul
ho ho ho ho (x4)_


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2007)

C'est ici les départs grandes lignes?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est ici les départs grandes lignes?


Ca dépend - c'est pour emporter ou pour sniffer sur place ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2007)

On fait des r&#233;ductions pour les 150-371 ans sur les entonnoirs vert pourpre


----------



## kanako (17 Février 2007)

Bassman pourquoi y a une coupe &#224; cot&#233; de ton pseudo ? 
Et pourquoi Ned et Bobby aussi ? (et surement d'autres) 
&#231;a veut dire koa ?


nan pask'en plus j'ai cherch&#233; dans la FAQ j'ai rien trouv&#233; du tout&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/arcade.php?barsize=0


----------



## kanako (17 Février 2007)

Merci !


 oulah faut pas que je commence à aller traîner là-bas moi :rateau:


----------

